# IUI After 4 Failed IVFS??



## Rania82 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am probably going backwards instead of forward?? We have NEVER done IUI and went straight into IVF With ICSI. All 4 failed   and financially were in a very crap place, as we went private with all 4. We are trying naturally but I am thinking IUI will be better than the natural way as we have been trying naturally for over 5.5 years with not even a maybe ALWAYS a no  

Has anyone done IUI after a few failed IVFS or know anyone who has?? and are now pregnant or had a baby?  

Would love to hear any success stories, as my brain is on over drive thinking of ways I can get pregnant before a 5th IVF  

v v stressed right now


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Rania, I'm afraid I don't have the answers for you but just wanted to say it has to be worth trying if you want to?  I guess it depends on the reasons you went straight to IVF?

IVF has a better success rate but is more invasive.  With IUI you can have natural ( no drugs) or with controlled ovulation.  IUI is a good first line treatment in people with unexplained infertility or cervical factors, as you basically bypass the cervix.  

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Bean x


----------



## Rania82 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank You for your reply, my husband thinks I'm insane thinking of iui. Ivf has broken my spirit and I just need something done that is better than the natural way. They may even say no as he doesn't even have a million sperms   and even than quality is poor.

No harm talking to someone I guess and no drugs sound amazing.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Rania,

You should maybe start by working on improving DH's sperm count.  Is he on supplements such as Zinc?  It is worth researching but our consultant said sperm counts change day to day, week to week.  As if to prove it, with my first IUI my DH count was 34 million and then with the second a month later it was 74 million.  I've had him on Wellman vitamins, zinc and loads of fruit and veg!  

With your DH count being low I am surprised they didn't try you on ICSI as I think then they can choose the best sperm.

I know how you feel about it breaking your spirit, it is a very tough journey but hopefully at the end of it all there will be lovely healthy babies for us all.  Have you tried any reflexology or acupuncture?  I have had both and love reflexology (although I don't have it during the 2WW) and I am thinking of trying hypnotherapy to try and stay positive.  

If I were you I would get DH on the supplements, there is quite a good thread on here which lists the good ones and there is a charity called Foresight Preconception and their website may list the supplements he could take to try and improve things.  I think it is worth trying?  Especially if you are thinking of IUI.  I would go with the drug controlled ovulation though as the success rates are better than with natural.  I've had Gonal F and Cetrotide and then a trigger of Ovitrelle and the side effects have been minimal.

Good luck xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi can't believe I've just come across your post, that so could be me writing it. We are in the same boat , 3 fresh ICSI 1 FET no success . Now getting prepared to try IUI ...  You can have medicated IUI but no where near as much as IVF drugs. We are having private AMH test done and private Semen analysis as been over a year since out last cycle. Depending results if we can go ahead but for me even if 1% chance it's 1% more chance than we have trying to conceive naturally . Xx


----------

